# I will pay someone to take this



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

JJ
I hate worms! I really hate finding them in my tank. This one has pissed me off over the last month and it creeped me out everything it would come out of the rock.

Today, I caught it, and am kicking it out to the streets of Hawkestone. It can go hang out with the mantis shrimp that got kicked out earlier this year.

Oh wait, no. The mantis is back in the tank. Unfortunately, someone felt sorry for it in the bucket and tried to add a little more water, and it jumped back into the tank.

That someone shall remain nameless, but is no longer allowed to deal with gross tank pests.

Right John?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

looks like a euclid worm. they get very big. I found a 3' long one in my tank.
well, I knew it was there, but could never catch it, and didn't know how big it was until i shut down the tank.
you're lucky you caught it early on.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Yeah, I can get a little obsessive about things like this. I had read they can get big, and didn't want that. I like my fish and corals, and something had been chewing off the zoos. So when I knew it was there, I got a trap and today put the trap mouth right where I knew the worm lived.

Three times the worm tried crawling into the trap, but the trap was actually too small for the worm, so when the worm reached the far end of the trap, it wasn't fully out of the rock. So on the third attempt, when I thought it was about to pull out of the trap again, I grabbed the trap and tossed it out of the tank. The entire worm came with it. Fully stretched out, the worm was just over 8".

Still makes me shudder. Bletch!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Oregonreef  google it. Check out his creepy worm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Had it book marked;

http://www.oregonreef.com/sub_worm.htm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

That 7' worm is disgusting !!!. It'll give me nightmares......like what if it doesn't stay in the tank and starts crawling around the house. I am so glad I got this out of our tank now.


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

Crayon said:


> That 7' worm is disgusting !!!. It'll give me nightmares......like what if it doesn't stay in the tank and starts crawling around the house. I am so glad I got this out of our tank now.


+100000.....
I am in total agreement! Stuff nightmares are made from!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

I luv sharing that link 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

I hate worms !


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

J_T said:


> I luv sharing that link
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're mean ... Lol...can't eat right now


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Marz said:


> You're mean ... Lol...can't eat right now


Lol, you can use my drill bit to make up for it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I am still so creeped out, because of that link and thinking that if I had one in the tank, then there might be more. 

Big giant shudder..............

The worm is gone. It got tossed out into the bush behind the house. Hopefully not turning into a zombie worm....


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Ok, where exactly does everyone find the cool come back video clips???? Is there a website for these that requires a secret membership?


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Crayon said:


> The worm is gone. It got tossed out into the bush behind the house. Hopefully not turning into a zombie worm....


You do realize that those worms can live on land right? They grow even bigger once the adapt to terrestrial life.


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

Nice...couldn't deal with it in your tank, in your house, so you had to unleash it into the wild!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

To spawn and take over the world, mwahahaha.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Marz said:


> Nice...couldn't deal with it in your tank, in your house, so you had to unleash it into the wild!


Wait...the wildlife will start to disappear, then Fido and fluffy.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Start small. Hopefully it will take out the porcupines that got the dog first. Then maybe the raccoons that keep breaking into the house. Maybe eventually it will get the punks that keep knocking on our front door at 11:00PM


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Crayon said:


> Start small. Hopefully it will take out the porcupines that got the dog first. Then maybe the raccoons that keep breaking into the house. Maybe eventually it will get the punks that keep knocking on our front door at 11:00PM


Well we are here for you guys. Say the word and we will organize a hunt and slay the beastie...afterwards we can have a BBQ cook off competition using the carcass


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Well, I was thinking it was time for a BBQ!
But no way I am catching the beastie, slaying, filleting, or cooking it.
Tofu dogs are as close as I am going to get to anything that looks like a worm!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## blue ocean (Dec 6, 2013)

Can you frag it ? How much for 1/2 "


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

One million gazillion trillion dollars.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

So I think I may have just spotted one of these nasty bastards in my tank. I hate centapeds!! And anything like them!! What did you
Use to try and catch it?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Believe it or not, a green tube called a bristle worm trade. I put the food in the middle chamber, stuck the tube on the rock where I know it usually showed up, and within 2 minutes it came out smelling around for the food. The worm was bigger than the trap, even with the trap fully extended, but it easily found the opening 3 times.
On the third try, I grabbed the trap when the worm was all the way into it, even with more of him still coming out of the rock.
He let go the rock easily and I just pulled the trap out of the tank.
Don't touch the worm at all. From what I understand, they are quite nasty.
I got the trap from Coral Reef Shop in Burlington. I think it was 5.00


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok I'll have to try that. Was lucky I saw it. Just by chance.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Yup! Same thing for me. Wasn't sure what I saw, if anything. Then it stuck it's head out again and all I could think of was Dune Sand worms. Ewwww!


----------



## Lucifa68 (Jul 13, 2014)

here is mine a couple of years ago. i had to tear down entire tank and then found him in his tavern in the sand bed








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Was the Canadian tire money also in the sand bed?
Your worm is the daddy of my worm. Much bigger. That was my fear! They grow, take over the tank, and then......wham! Everything goes to the dark side......


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

So I've gotta get this SOB out I my tank. The other night my dotty back wandered it to it's rock an I guess this worm from tremors ate a massive hole out the side of it! Worm is a smart bastard too. I've had a trap in there for the past 12 hours and still can't get it out. It's wandered in far enough I thought 8"-10" and when I pulled the trap he sucked back into the rock. Im obsessed with this stupid thing. Don't even want to be at work right now. Lol

On a good note the Dottyback is still alive just a huge hole in him. ;( this guy earned a name now. Just need to figur it out. Here's a pic of the dotty back. Crap quality but you can still see it. He's a little Traumatized if say and hasn't been out of the rock work very far. Don't blame him


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Is there any chance you can take the rock out that the worm is in? Probably not. I wasn't really sure which rock mine was in.
Do you have the trap fully extended? I used the dried krill that came w the trap, which seemed to be pretty good at attracting him. But I think frozen mysis would work too. Just make sure the worm can't actually get the food, as you don't want to keep this thing fed.
Yes, it becomes obsessive............you will lay awake plotting it's downfall.
sorry to hear the fish got nailed. I hope it pulls through.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya at least it's swimming around. Can't really remove the rock. It's the largest in the tank and full of other life, don't want to dip it. I think I'll loose some much better organisms. I have a larger trap then the green one. I think the food that I put in was crap quality so I'll try something else when i get home.

And pull the rock as a last option


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Drill a hole through the trap. When the worm goes in, stab a pin. Just wait. He cant go back the the hole, he will come out. If not, gently pull him out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Wow, that's a great idea! Will keep that in mind if it happens again.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

So after all night last and tonight I finally got the little son of a gun. Changed out the food in the trap with mysis shrimp after work and after all the lights were off...bam!! I waited until he was almost all the when down to the bottom of the trap where the food was and pulled the trap out. 
Can't believe he are such a chunk out of my Dottyback. I've got a small chromis missing now too. Prob another issue. Lol 
Here's a pic


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Might get this thing stuffed and hang it on the wall since it's the only hunting I've ever done. Lol. Hang it on the wall infront of the tank as a warning to any other big nasty worm that thinks it can set up shop in my tank. Mmmmhmmmmm!!lol


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Yah! Glad to hear you got it. That's excellent! Maybe we could put all these worms in their own tank and let them duke it out. We could have worm battles. Maybe a little side wager........


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I think Eunice worm is on the menu for the BBQ coming up too. In good Canadian fashion, eat what you hunt!


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Under ground worm fighting ring!! I'm down! I got money on mine since it already had the taste of fish flesh. Lol


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Baby brother in training. Word must be out that the gang hangs out in my tank. I found another one today!


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Damn little sons of b's!!!'


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Ha ha hah .... me likey 



mmatt said:


> Damn little sons of b's!!!'


----------



## Woodnote (Nov 10, 2014)

Well I'm officially terrified...


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

This one was in the sump/overflow. So......I'm thinking they're hatching?
Maybe a little Alien happening?


----------

